# Schwinn Hornet / Blue - Cinci Craigslist



## Kato (Dec 21, 2017)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-hornet-tank-bike/6433231231.html

Just saw this on Cincinnati Craigslist

Rare and hard to find
Awesome Collectors piece
boys 26" Schwinn hornet
Lots of good parts
Reflector pedals
Spring fork 

No trading
$850


----------



## John G04 (Dec 21, 2017)

Really cool and great condition, little much for me though


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 21, 2017)

Thats real close to the one I have. Mine is in better shape and curious now what it does bring.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 22, 2017)

jimsbeercans said:


> View attachment 727612 Thats real close to the one I have. Mine is in better shape and curious now what it does bring.





Hilarious....850 for a ROACHED out hornet?  Beat to crap?

I can remember when CL was a pretty decent off-ebay market... now most CL sellers are way higher than Ebay.

that's a 4-500 dollar bike at best in that condition.

CL is the new 'Gouge Central'


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 22, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Hilarious....850 for a ROACHED out hornet?  Beat to crap?
> 
> I can remember when CL was a pretty decent off-ebay market... now most CL sellers are way higher than Ebay.
> 
> ...




Umm...Danny the schwinn freak sold me Darla minus pedals, fenders, a tank and grips for $400. New tires too.




No complaints whatsoever.

​


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 24, 2017)

Now that the ad is deleted I wondered if it actually sold? Or just pulled for the Holidays.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 26, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Umm...Danny the schwinn freak sold me Darla minus pedals, fenders, a tank and grips for $400. New tires too.
> 
> View attachment 727978​
> No complaints whatsoever.
> ...





You are happy and that's the main thing!

I see VERY clean Hornets selling for 700 range....NICE nice ones!

Again....that bike is a effing ROACH and it's 850!


----------

